# vancouver or toronto????



## Traceyreid229 (Feb 9, 2008)

Hi everyone, myself and my partner were thinking of coming to toronto to work on a temporary work visa. Ive been reading a lot of your comments and advice on toronto mostly. Ive been doing a bit of research on vancouver and are thinking of changing our minds. What seems to be the negatives of toronto are the smog and humidity in summer and it sounds like a huge London (im from scotland) and gets wind chill in winter. Vancouver looks absolutley breathtaking and more our sort of thing but it rains a lot. We're trying to weigh everything up. Could anyone lease give opinions on positives/negatives on both. Im a 33 year old holisitc therapist (aromatherapy,massage,reflexology,facials,oriental head massage etc) and i also work for Lancome (skin care/make up). My partners a personal trainer and has worked in health and fitness for sometime. We want to be somewhere with scenery,parks,nice places to eat,arts/music etc. Any information is so much appreciated!! Thank you


----------



## scotiagirl (Jan 3, 2009)

where in scotland are you from tracey? i'm in kilmarnock. we'd like th same if we go - the parks, scenery etc. places to get out in the open air.

getting the balance right is hard as you say. we get enough rain here to last a lifetime! you want to move to the fresh air - not a smoggy city. maybe somewhere in between might fit the bill

teresa


----------



## Traceyreid229 (Feb 9, 2008)

Hi, thank you for your reply. Im from Aberdeen but have been living in beautiful Edinburgh for a few years. Ive been reading and doing a lot of research on vancouver and im convinced its the right place for us. Id rather have mild and wet in winter time than that wind chill and freezing temperatures in toronto.Dont like the thought of smog as id never live in London in this country so whats the point in that.I want a better quality of life, be outdoors and enjoy beautiful scenery.I think we're doing the right thing with the temperary visas to see if we like it.Thank you for your reply. Where you moving too?? Or are you in canada already??







scotiagirl said:


> where in scotland are you from tracey? i'm in kilmarnock. we'd like th same if we go - the parks, scenery etc. places to get out in the open air.
> 
> getting the balance right is hard as you say. we get enough rain here to last a lifetime! you want to move to the fresh air - not a smoggy city. maybe somewhere in between might fit the bill
> 
> teresa


----------



## scotiagirl (Jan 3, 2009)

still at thinking stage! we check places out, get info and then find out we can't afford to go anyway - than go through the process again a few months later!!

got a couple of holiday brochures today but think it might be cheaper booking all the components myself rather than getting a package - but again it comes down to cost

we have had a few large store closures here recently (woolworths, adams, original shoe store) so jobs are harder to find. my husband is a truck driver and a lot of companies are not keeping permanent staff but going through agencies when needed so again there are few jobs to get. what work he does get covers the bills but not enough to be able to put some aside for moving.

i visited vancouver in 1996 for a few days whie on college internship in america. it had a marks & spencer although i think its gone now. its a nice place, quite british, great fish n chips!

hubby starting to wonder if canada is the right place - too many brits there??!! sooner or later there won't be any brits left in the uk, they'll all be in canada!!

how long have you been planning to go and other than the weather and scenery is there anything else which is swaying your decision?

i have found that reading different threads on here has given not only some good advice but brings up other questions you hadn't thought about!

teresa


----------



## Traceyreid229 (Feb 9, 2008)

Hi. God where do i start. We're similar to you money is the issue.Living in Edinburgh is quite expensive so its hard to save money but we'll hopefully get there. As we are hopefully going on a work visa we dont have to save as much money but if we enjoy it we may move long term. Been thinking about it for about 1 year. Initally wanted to go to Spain but its really hard to get work even if your fluent in language which we're not and we heard negative stuff about pay being peanuts and long hours.We thought of canada as of course no language to learn and we started doing reearch and i had no idea how beautiful the country was and i feel we have to give it a go. We've no ties and just renting so we've nothing to lose. Australias not an option as too far away and too expensive for people coming to visit. Flights are cheap from flyglobespan to canada. Hoping to start applying for jobs in a few months and go out summertime.
Your right about the threads.We were keen on toronto until reading comments about it.Anyway all the best with your research and keep me posted about how you get on. Bye for now.






scotiagirl said:


> still at thinking stage! we check places out, get info and then find out we can't afford to go anyway - than go through the process again a few months later!!
> 
> got a couple of holiday brochures today but think it might be cheaper booking all the components myself rather than getting a package - but again it comes down to cost
> 
> ...


----------



## scotiagirl (Jan 3, 2009)

*will do*



Traceyreid229 said:


> Hi. God where do i start. We're similar to you money is the issue.Living in Edinburgh is quite expensive so its hard to save money but we'll hopefully get there. As we are hopefully going on a work visa we dont have to save as much money but if we enjoy it we may move long term. Been thinking about it for about 1 year. Initally wanted to go to Spain but its really hard to get work even if your fluent in language which we're not and we heard negative stuff about pay being peanuts and long hours.We thought of canada as of course no language to learn and we started doing reearch and i had no idea how beautiful the country was and i feel we have to give it a go. We've no ties and just renting so we've nothing to lose. Australias not an option as too far away and too expensive for people coming to visit. Flights are cheap from flyglobespan to canada. Hoping to start applying for jobs in a few months and go out summertime.
> Your right about the threads.We were keen on toronto until reading comments about it.Anyway all the best with your research and keep me posted about how you get on. Bye for now.


we are waiting of word ona job for hubby in the carlisle area. it may mean travelling up to 2 hours there and back each day but its a tanker driving job - his first - and he'll get training which will all help if we do move.

good luck with your plans. depending on what happens with this job will decide if and when we go to canada although i think we still will it might just be a couple of years later than planned

teresa


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 30, 2009)

Hello
we are in the same situation and i thought i would reply because i found it funny that we are the same age-ish and i just started studying holistic therapies 
at the moment i am more attracted to Vancouver but i can only base it on having been to the american west coast which is beautiful.
if you get more info please let me know.
would be nice to chat.
take care
alex


----------

